# Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (1895 - 1968)



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (3 April 1895 - 16 March 1968) was an Italian composer, pianist and writer. He was known as one of the foremost guitar composers in the twentieth century with almost one hundred compositions for that instrument. In 1939 he immigrated to the United States and became a film composer for Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer for some 200 Hollywood movies for the next fifteen years. He also wrote concertos for Jascha Heifetz and Gregor Piatigorsky.

[From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
__________________________________________________ __________________________________

Recommended listening:
Concerto for two Guitars, Op. 201




Concerto Italiano for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 31




Trio for Violin, Viola and Cello, Op. 147




Four Dances from 'Love's Labour's Lost', Op. 167


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I like a lot of MCTs music, and thankfully we've been given a lot of it. The first time I ever encountered his music was the Concerto for Two Guitars with that rollicking, mariachi influenced finale. What a great piece!
The Naxos recordings of his Shakespeare overtures are a delight and demonstrate his skill with the orchestra. The Well-Tempered Guitar makes me sad that I never learned to play the instrument.


----------

